# Spots on chrome trim



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi guys,

These spots on my "crhome" trim around the rear quarter windows on my Avant are really keeping me awake at night. WD-40 hasn't helped. Neither have any other products I've used (e.g. FSE)

How do I get rid of this??! Please help!


----------



## andy198712 (Jan 20, 2018)

i get those on my BMW and feel the same, i'd be interested to know too! 

what was that water spot spray by Koch chemie?

FSE, thats it, i'm thinking on trying that soon

(oh just saw you tried that, maybe not then)


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

This is made for the job: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/Hindsight/milky-silver-chrome-door-trim-roof-bar-restorer-polish/


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

andy198712 said:


> i get those on my BMW and feel the same, i'd be interested to know too!
> 
> what was that water spot spray by Koch chemie?
> 
> ...


yes, I'd been holding some hopes for the FSE too but it didn't work unfortunately, although it's great for removing water spots elsewhere.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

RaceGlazer said:


> This is made for the job: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/Hindsight/milky-silver-chrome-door-trim-roof-bar-restorer-polish/


is this good? have you tried it?

EDIT: sorry, just noticed that you're actually the seller! I'll look into this product. How effective is it with such spots?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

akk_quattro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> These spots on my "crhome" trim around the rear quarter windows on my Avant are really keeping me awake at night. WD-40 hasn't helped. Neither have any other products I've used (e.g. FSE)
> 
> How do I get rid of this??! Please help!


Menzerna metal polishing cream from CYC will remove that with the help of a MF cloth first or ultra fine wire wool which I use with great results :thumb:


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

I get them absolutely every wash. I use Megs NXT metal polish. It’s meant to contain anti-corrosive agents and wax. And I’ll even top it with wax after polishing. But the spots come back every time. The polish does take them off almost Instantly.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Fairtony said:


> I get them absolutely every wash. I use Megs NXT metal polish. It's meant to contain anti-corrosive agents and wax. And I'll even top it with wax after polishing. But the spots come back every time. The polish does take them off almost Instantly.


That's why I use ultra fine wire wool:thumb: it is safe on original chrome which I've been using on this classic MG GTB am restoring :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

akk_quattro said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> These spots on my "crhome" trim around the rear quarter windows on my Avant are really keeping me awake at night. WD-40 hasn't helped. Neither have any other products I've used (e.g. FSE)
> 
> How do I get rid of this??! Please help!


Hi bud. I bought a used Seat Exeo a few years back and it had exactly the same marks around all the windows - apparently caused by tfr.

I complained to the dealer, and they very kindly replaced them under warranty. Just be careful with them though, they're plastic, and the chrome is essentially a thin plastic film that has been lacquered over. There's no real solution to recovering those, as the marks will just reappear - from what I remember they looked as if they were under the lacquer. All A4s/Exeos are like this btw.

Have you thought about having them vinyl wrapped?

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Must admit I’ve used autosmart glass cleaner on my “trim”that has the same issues as your photo and it seems to have solved a lot of it.


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks everyone. seems like you all have your own tried and tested method. Will give some of them a shot


----------



## akk_quattro (Jun 12, 2018)

Cookies said:


> Have you thought about having them vinyl wrapped?
> 
> Cooks


Not really. What colour will the vynil be?

I do actually prefer chrome effect so not keen to change the trims; just need to find a way to get rid of those bloody spots


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Cookies is spot on with his post about them being plastic coated. I have heard AG SRP is good on them but haven't try it myself. I replaced the few trims on my car that did this but one of the new ones started to do it with a few weeks so I had them all wrapped in black.


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Cookies is spot on with his post about them being plastic coated. I have heard AG SRP is good on them but haven't try it myself. I replaced the few trims on my car that did this but one of the new ones started to do it with a few weeks so I had them all wrapped in black.


it is always worth going with the least aggressive approach first, so you can never really go wrong with starting with SRP. but I just thought id comment that atleast my cars chrome trim is real metal. I had to replace a little, and it was clear that its a plastic piece, with a chrime sheet bent over the top and tags folded over to keep in place. you can usually tell what it really is by feel ie tap some metal to it and listen.

but like Quattro said, SRP is a good starting point.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

akk_quattro said:


> Not really. What colour will the vynil be?
> 
> I do actually prefer chrome effect so not keen to change the trims; just need to find a way to get rid of those bloody spots


You could actually have them wrapped in a factory chrome or stainless steel finish. With vinyl wraps, the world is your oyster with regard to colour.

A good friend had the chrome window trims on his a6 avant wrapped with a matte black vinyl - I think it was around 60 or 70 quid.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

akk_quattro said:


> is this good? have you tried it?
> 
> EDIT: sorry, just noticed that you're actually the seller! I'll look into this product. How effective is it with such spots?


I tested it (we are the worldwide sole distributors for Hindsight) and published the pictures and have videos too of it on an A6 estate and another car. Worked like a dream and dead easy too.


----------

